# downunder?



## LadyLithium (Apr 17, 2015)

Ive had rats my entire life and never seen a belly like this,dark spots. Is he a downunder?


----------



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't think so. I have a male blue variegated hooded with a couple spots like that on his tummy. I think it's just random patterning that doesn't fit the standard


----------



## LadyLithium (Apr 17, 2015)

is there any way to know for sure? ie. breed him and see if he has babies that have the same pattern (or more developed)?


----------



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

Are you in Australia or elsewhere in the world? The downunder gene doesn't really exist in pet rats outside of the Australia, and if you got him at a pet shop or something similar it would be even more rare. It's much more likely that your rat is similar to mine and has some random spotting. I guess the only way to tell for sure would be through breeding but I wouldn't suggest you put rats through breeding. I'm almost 100% sure the patterning isn't caused by the downunder gene but i guess you can never be sure


----------



## LadyLithium (Apr 17, 2015)

im in utah, his father had similar markings, but we will find out, he just had a litter born a few days ago


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Just another warning since you have already been told in a previous thread to not discuss intentional breeding here. Please don't.


----------

